# Sweet tooth



## jjbird60 (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have a craving?


----------



## Nay (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, are those legos, like a sweet tart thing?
Love smarties the best!!!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Smarties rule!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 29, 2011)

YESSSSSSSS!


----------



## jjbird60 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nay said:


> Yes, are those legos, like a sweet tart thing?
> Love smarties the best!!!



They are called candy block they are edible legos


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 29, 2011)

dark chocolate peanut buttery stuff for me please. Or swedish fish or other gummy type sweet or sour (straws or sour patch kids) yummm


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Floof (Nov 3, 2011)

Mmmm.... You're killing me...

I ate one whole "jumbo" bag of reeses all on my own this year. We only got the one bag... Then no trick or treaters came to my house... Probably not smart to eat so much candy in one sitting, but still... Sooo yummy!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2011)

Floof said:


> Mmmm.... You're killing me...
> 
> I ate one whole "jumbo" bag of reeses all on my own this year. We only got the one bag... Then no trick or treaters came to my house... Probably not smart to eat so much candy in one sitting, but still... Sooo yummy!!!



Even I can't do that!


----------

